# HR24-200 audio drop out



## Zenara25 (Jan 27, 2011)

In the HR24 menu options once I choose Dolby the audio drops out every 15 minutes or so. If I choose no to Dolby it is fine. I have my HR24-200 hooked up to a Denon AVR1611. 

Any one else having these issues on the HR24-200? Seems this issue is common on the HR24-500.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Are you conneted HDMI-Thru your A/V ? 

If So Try Connecting it to composit cables B,G,R + Audio R+W from HR24 to your A/V and back out to your TV. Then test for audio drops on the same channels you have it with your HDMI set up.

The problem may be with HDMI compatability of your Dennon and your TV set. 

Let us know.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Is this all channels or just some? I have drops on some channels with my HR24-200.


----------



## Zenara25 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes connected via HDMI. Will try your suggestion tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Zenara25 (Jan 27, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Is this all channels or just some? I have drops on some channels with my HR24-200.


Posted my last message and didn't see yours til after. I'm not sure if it's all channels. I'll check on that too. It doesn't happen when Dolby is off on the HR24-200. So I thought that was interesting.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Zenara25 said:


> Posted my last message and didin't see yours til after. I'm not sure if it's all channels. I'll check on that too. It doesn't happen when Dolby is off on the HR24-200. So I thought that was interesting.


You might also try Connecting the HDMI straight to your set and see what happens, I know that once you have it connected to A/V receiver it would be a big disapointment to have to use just the audio from the TV 

I'm connected straight to Hdmi from the receiver and a Few Channels do have audio drop at times But since your is dolby related it may be a A/V problem. Does your Denon have a RJ45 Jack on the back (internet ready) If so you may need to update your receiver firm ware, Just a extra thought.


----------



## Zenara25 (Jan 27, 2011)

No ethernet jack on the Denon


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Zenara25 said:


> No ethernet jack on the Denon


May be time to get out the check book --UPGRADE :lol:

Do some testing and keep us informed.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Zenara25 said:


> No ethernet jack on the Denon


Use Optical Digital Audio Out to your Denon and HDMI Out to your TV and you should have No Problems.


----------



## marc1023 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have had audio dropouts since October. I must say that Direct has been very responsive. I have had 3 receivers. Now have the HR 24. I have had every connector, all cables and LNB replaced and the problem remains. It has been escalated and they keep trying but no results. The dropouts are very short in duration and the picture doesn't stutter only the sound. It happens live or recorded. Direct won't admit it's a system wide problem just a problem with my system. With nothing left to change I wonder what they plan next
.


----------



## Zenara25 (Jan 27, 2011)

richierich said:


> Use Optical Digital Audio Out to your Denon and HDMI Out to your TV and you should have No Problems.


I wish I could. The HDTV only has 1 HDMI input. And I have a PS3 and a few other devices too. Connecting all devices into the Denon and then out to the 1 and only HDMI input on the HDTV is very nice and convenient.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Zenara25 said:


> I wish I could. The HDTV only has 1 HDMI input. And I have a PS3 and a few other devices too. Connecting all devices into the Denon and then out to the 1 and only HDMI input on the HDTV is very nice and convenient.


Then buy an HDMI Switch from Monoprice.Com.


----------



## Zenara25 (Jan 27, 2011)

I actually have one of those monoprice HDMI switches. I just packed it away about 2 months ago 

Thought I'd never need it again since I got the Denon AVR. Only noticed the sound issue since we just upgraded our Directv receiver from an old R10 Tivo.

Just might be pulling it out again.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182017 Nothing to do with your HR24. Using optical audio won't fix it either, because it's a DD5.1 issue not HDMI. . Some A/V receivers (particularly Denon and Onkyo) are more susceptible to this problem than others. My Sony receiver has very few dropouts, my neighbor's Denon has a lot on the same channels.


----------



## PtownPhil (Aug 25, 2007)

I recently bought a new Yamaha A/V Aventage RX-A2000 at about $1300. It works great with all sources (DVD, streaming net content from Netflix) except for Directv where we have lots of drop outs within a 30 to 60 minutes show. Drop outs occur every few minutes. Only on DD 5.1, and yes I have the sound coming via HDMI.

I'm actually calling DTV today, ready to switch to Comcast and give them a try. 

I've been reading threads hearing about issues with Denon, Okyo, Yamaha, and feel that's too many A/V's to point the finger at, it's an issue with the source, Directv.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Same problems exist on most cable systems as well. I've got a friend with Comcrap, and he has more audio dropouts than I do. Many of you think that the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence, (another provider), you would be incorrect...


----------



## tvaelo (Feb 14, 2011)

We also experienced the audio drop out when using HDMI connection or it not even coming on. It was unpredictable. The HD installation was new. Directv ended up sending 8 different techs/installers. They claimed from the beginning that it was the TV. We had purchased a new Vizio E470VL 2 days prior. We returned it and got a new one from another retailer. They tried 3 different DVRs. Finally the last guy brought his xbox and said it was not the TV is was the DVR. We can get audio, but not digital if not using the HDMI port. The last tech said that Directv needs to update their firmware. We spent over 15 hours on the phone with Directv and 6 hours with Vizio because Directv did not want to admit it was their equipment


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not sure it's necessary to point the finger 100% at DIRECTV but yes, there are plenty of cases where their equipment doesn't pass audio over HDMI as well as other devices.


----------



## Mr. Big (Nov 5, 2007)

richierich said:


> Use Optical Digital Audio Out to your Denon and HDMI Out to your TV and you should have No Problems.


I'm having the same audio dropout problems and I'm currently using the optical output to my Integra processor. Never had the problem with my HR21.


----------



## Mr. Big (Nov 5, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182017 Nothing to do with your HR24. Using optical audio won't fix it either, because it's a DD5.1 issue not HDMI. . Some A/V receivers (particularly Denon and Onkyo) are more susceptible to this problem than others. My Sony receiver has very few dropouts, my neighbor's Denon has a lot on the same channels.


Ah, okay. This explains why it's happening to me. I have an Integra which is the same as an Onkyo.


----------



## Zenara25 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm 99% sure it's the Directv receiver because before I upgraded to the HR24 I was using an old Directv R10 Tivo and had no audio dropouts with the same Denon AVR. And no audio dropouts on the PS3, Wii, PS2, Macbook hooked up to the Denon. Only the Directv HR24.


----------



## marke5860 (May 13, 2009)

Could that be because the R10 is not HD and the problem is with the Dolby 5.1 data feed?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

marke5860 said:


> Could that be because the R10 is not HD and the problem is with the Dolby 5.1 data feed?


IIRC, even the SD R10 had an optical output that would pass DD5.1....In the old days, if you wanted to get the best sound from some of the premium movie channels, you had to have the DVR for the DD output.


----------



## Zenara25 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes I was using the optical digital audio with my R10 Tivo and Denon and no issues with audio drop out.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Zenara25 said:


> Yes I was using the optical digital audio with my R10 Tivo and Denon and no issues with audio drop out.


It was/is a slightly different animal because it was obviously SD only, so its also all mpeg2....The problem is somewhere in the mpeg4 encoder/decoders and their handling of DD audio....I have friends who have other providers(Comcast, uVerse, and FIOS), and they all have occasional audio dropouts on the HD channels.


----------



## Zenara25 (Jan 27, 2011)

The 2nd Directv HR24 upstairs works fine. Of course I'm using it on an SD TV currently (plan to upgrade to an HD tv soon). Maybe I can swap them and see if the upstairs one does the same audio dropout downstairs.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Zenara25 said:


> The 2nd Directv HR24 upstairs works fine. Of course I'm using it on an SD TV currently (plan to upgrade to an HD tv soon). Maybe I can swap them and see if the upstairs one does the same audio dropout downstairs.


Do you have the sound going through an SD tv upstairs, or a HT system? I'm pretty sure you will find that switching DVR's is not going to fix the issue. We've all been down this road already, no reason to try and reinvent the wheel.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This is in the SAT feed for MPEG-4 DD 5.1.
This thread tries to explain this: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182017
I've read this whole thread and find nothing posted other than "this problem".


----------



## Zenara25 (Jan 27, 2011)

CCarncross said:


> Do you have the sound going through an SD tv upstairs, or a HT system?/QUOTE]
> 
> Yes on the 2nd directv HR24 sound is going through the SD tv upstairs. No issues. The upstairs HR24 is 100 and the downstairs one is a 500. That should have nothing to do with any issues right? It should just be the manufacturer of the unit I believe.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Zenara25 said:


> Yes on the 2nd directv HR24 sound is going through the SD tv upstairs. No issues. The upstairs HR24 is 100 and the downstairs one is a 500. That should have nothing to do with any issues right? It should just be the manufacturer of the unit I believe.


While the software between different models can vary slightly, I very much doubt this has anything to do with the receiver.
You can swap them and when DD 5.1 is used, they all will have this, since it's in the SAT feed.


----------



## olc (Nov 15, 2004)

tvaelo said:


> We also experienced the audio drop out when using HDMI connection or it not even coming on. It was unpredictable. The HD installation was new. Directv ended up sending 8 different techs/installers. They claimed from the beginning that it was the TV. We had purchased a new Vizio E470VL 2 days prior. We returned it and got a new one from another retailer. They tried 3 different DVRs. Finally the last guy brought his xbox and said it was not the TV is was the DVR. We can get audio, but not digital if not using the HDMI port. The last tech said that Directv needs to update their firmware. We spent over 15 hours on the phone with Directv and 6 hours with Vizio because Directv did not want to admit it was their equipment


I went throughb thsi with them some time ago. They blamed my TV so I tried another TV (different brand). They blamed my receiver so I bypassed the receiver to the TV. They blamed it on HDMI so I switched to a Toslink connection for audio. The blamed it only my wiring or dish, so they came and rewired and moved the dish. Then it was the receivers so we replaced the receivers. At the end of all this, and now almost a year later, the problem is still there. I did, after all their weaseling about what caused the problem, call the President's office and ask that I be put in touch with an engineer. That never happened, but they did call me later admitting it was a problem on their end that the knew about and were working on.

I don't expect it to ever be fixed.


----------

